

Startup cofounder lives with his website users - brianchesky
http://www.crashtheinauguration.com/living-with-our-users-part-i/

======
natrius
AirBedandBreakfast has done a pretty impressive job of capitalizing on the
inauguration. It's been surprising to see HomeAway, with its half a billion
dollars of funding and existing marketshare in the vacation rentals space,
completely miss the boat.

~~~
bprater
Corporate bureaucracy is a creative vacuum.

------
elfie_c
this is awesome. never knew there was a market for spaces under tables! i am
completely inspired and have now decided to list the space under my desk. :)

------
diN0bot
what do ya'll think about couch surfing? <http://www.couchsurfing.com/>
"creating a better world, one couch at a time"

not entrepreneurial enough?

~~~
gommm
I used it to visit the south of japan and it was a really nice experience... I
kind of like the more voluntary less commercial atmosphere of the community at
couch surfing.

~~~
diN0bot
same here. the community is awesome. when we have couch surfers we lend them
bikes and take them to local hacker spaces. it's a great way to meet
interesting people.

the cs website is community driven in its infrastructure, too, not just web
2.0.

------
rms
For what it's worth, I am looking for a place to stay and Youth Ball
tickets... have parade tickets to trade.

~~~
asnyder
As far as I know the youth ball tickets aren't available yet. The ticketing
process for the balls is quite mysterious. I received an e-mail earlier from
the Obama campaign to pre-order ball tickets but the youth ball wasn't listed.
Currently I'm under the assumption that tickets will be at door, or available
for purchase a day or two in advance.

~~~
rms
Interesting... I suspect that some people have them based on Craigslist
listings. I do wonder if it won't be open bar based on the $75 rather than
$150 ticket price and the 18+ age requirement.

Did you end up buying tickets for one of the other balls?

------
Prrometheus
Does anybody older than me remember if there was this much hoopla around the
2000 inauguration?

~~~
asnyder
There was not this much hoopla for the 2000 inauguration. This is likely due
to the dragged out election ultimately stolen by the supreme court, and that
it was yet another white guy assuming the role of the presidency.

This inauguration is historic for severeal reasons, the most obvious one being
that it's the first time the United States has elected an African American.
Second, it's hopefully a clean break from the devastation of the past eight
years. Finally, this is the first election where the electorate has an
intimate role with the election process whether it be through web 2.0, or
unprecedented volunteer efforts. Because of this it's likely that millions of
people feel as if they played a significant role in helping to elect Barack
Obama.

~~~
Prrometheus
The 2000 election was "stolen" by the Supreme Court? I don't usually expect
conspiracy theory on Hacker News.

